# March 2012 Troop Rally - WE NEED YOUR PRIZES!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well folks as many of you know Dave (smelvis) has stepped down as Head Puff Troop coordinator and passed the reigns onto some new blood. You can read about some of it here if you wish:

*** http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...in-cigar-sender-guy-thanks-love-ya-all-3.html ***

We are going to start our first Troop Rally of 2012 on March 1st! We need to make sure our brothers and sisters have a nice supply of smokes and goodies until they are able to come home for good!

What better way to join the excitement then donating a prize to the cause? If you have something you would like to offer as a prize please PM me and I will add it to our list of prizes already waiting to be fired off to the winners!!

For those of you that have followed these rallies in the past, we always have amazing prizes donated to the cause. This way you win and the Troops win!










So come one, come all and join the fun!

Donation threads and details to come once the rally officially kicks off, this thread will be a placeholder for all prize offers and pictures of said prizes!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool nice Ray

I'll be first guy's a secret bomb that will knock your Socks off.  This will include nons and other stuff kinda like my samplers. Come on lets support these guy's. :usa2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

already told matt that i will have something..... just not sure what at the moment.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Since I listen so well.

I'll throw in a real good fiver.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll throw in a couple prizes - not sure what yet but they will be good!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you guys!

If possible just please try to get me what you will be putting up as a prize before March 1 

And of course a LE Pink Pony prize will be up for grabs!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me look around. I think I have some interesting stuff that may qualify as a prize.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I still have a PP LE from the pass to share.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in for a nice 5-er... You want the details PM'ed to you or posted in this thread?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I'm in for a nice 5-er... You want the details PM'ed to you or posted in this thread?


Good to see you Erich

I think they want us to mail the prizes to them asap so they can do a nice picture rally thread. I agree and think it's nice and clean that way Yay Go Team!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Good to see you Erich
> 
> I think they want us to mail the prizes to them asap so they can do a nice picture rally thread. I agree and think it's nice and clean that way Yay Go Team!


Gotcha and thank you sir!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just to update this thread from the other thread. Derek, our neighborhood watch ninja (Aninjaforallseasons), had offered up a set of *Two pre-production Drew Estate Liga Privada JD4's*.



> These were Jonathan Drew's personal favorite smoke, and as far as I know were never relased as the JD4, and were eventually released in 40 bundles of 25 cigars (total of 1,000 made) as the UF4 as an exclusive to Casa de Montecristo.
> 
> I only had five, I bombed three out and was going to keep one to smoke and one to keep in my collection, but the Troop Rally is a much better cause.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Kipp (primetime76) has offered a MYSTERY 5er. Poor guy fell down the slope and doesnt know which way it up. 

Also, BigSarge is going to be offering a LOBster sized bombing to a lucky winner of his price!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm going offer a *Master Blend Set*. You will be able to win a Master Blend 3, Master Blend 2, and Master Blend 1.

The MB1 and MB2 are very HTF and have been out of production for some time now.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cohiba travel humi plus 12 red dot robustos included





theres a teeny weeny scratch on the front but it was the last one the shop had.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Put me down for a Pink Pony surprise.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Put me down for a Pink Pony surprise.


Will it look like this???


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bump: 

I am offering up a custom made desktop humidor with some custom graphics engraved on it

It will probably be in the 25-50 count size made out of solid hardwood (selection to remain a secret ) lined with spanish cedar

:usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm fashioning up a PSD4 cigarbox clock. Might have some cigars with it...

I'll post a picture of the clock once I'm done making it. Hopefully later tonight.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you all, Friday I will have an updated list of prizes being offered so far! 

On that note, today is Valentine's day, let's show some love by offering up a prize...5 pack, lighter, cutter, anything and everything will be accepted! 

Let's have some fun.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Ray I will offer four butane lighters, I'll ship them with the super duper secret old fart suprise I offered  I'll also throw in anything else not nailed down  Try and ship next Monday so it will be in time for the Pink Picture day


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an AF Sampler coming (probably a dozen sticks) and working on an Illusione sampler (probably a 5ver) for my first two prize offerings. Will try to get pics to you tomorrow.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the finished work of the PSD4 clock. I tested it and it keeps time. I will leave any numerals or markings off of it in case the winner likes it nekkid. I actually prefer it as it looks, but my wife says I should put numbers on it. She also does not wear a watch!










I'm also working through some personal issues on giving out some of my prized posessions... I will update this a little later in case we need to sweeten up the pot some!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, thanks Dave and Thom. Appreciate your generosity!

@Thom I prefer it naked as well.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll even go as far to say that I'll get the remaining members of Team Infidel to toss in a bombing to a lucky winner too! 

C'mon guys! Lets see some prizes!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

well to follow suit with some of the other guys ill offer up a 5ver of XoRo from ISOM....


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I will make a custom " Smokers Tool" similar to what is seen in the picture. Depending on the winner's needs.

It will have a caribeener on one end and at least a punch and bottle opener. I will work with the winner to determine a suitable arrangement.










Pictured is mine with Punch, Czech Tool, bottle opener, liquor cabinet key, and spare house keys.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Another awesome prize Thom!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt, thanks for updating my donation here. Ray, you want me to ship mine to you, or directly to the winner?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is the shipping details for donors:

Eastern USA:
Pete Deros
PO Box 706
Ft Meade MD 20755

Western USA:
Matt Post
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877 

If you choose to mail yourself please make sure we have a picture and or detailed description of the prize before hand, also I ask that if you commit to donating and shipping yourself please make sure to follow through!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Here is the shipping details for donors:
> 
> Eastern USA:
> Pete Deros
> ...


Thank you everyone for your support and generosity so far! Keep em coming guys!
We would prefer if the prizes were shipped to us so that we can guarantee they get out to the eventual winners in timely manner. Dave has said its been a slight issue in the past when donors ship themselves and we are hoping to get our operation running as smooth as possible. But it's ultimately up to the donor, like Ray said above if you commit to shipping yourself make sure you can follow through in a timely manner.
Thank you again all!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The LOB will be offering a group carpet bombing as a prize. For those of you that know the LOB you know this is some serious business. Whoever wins this prize better have and empty humi ready!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll throw in an apocalypse corona 5er (3 5 Vegas Classic Coronas and 2 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse) accompanied by some Happy Hippos (cuz everyone loves chocolate).


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I put together a PDR super sampler...



Obsidian Robusto
Pinar Del Rio Cubano Especial Madura Toro
Pinar Del Rio Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura
Pinar Del Rio Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana
Pinar Del Rio BOTL Small Batch 2010
Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Toro
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro
Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Robusto
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro
Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Toro

I will get it mailed off to my Cali brother this week sense that is the preference.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> I'll even go as far to say that I'll get the remaining members of Team Infidel to toss in a bombing to a lucky winner too!
> 
> C'mon guys! Lets see some prizes!


Thom is correct. The new and old team infidel members will be adding in a group bombing as a prize as well. Keep up the support!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> The LOB will be offering a group carpet bombing as a prize. For those of you that know the LOB you know this is some serious business. Whoever wins this prize better have and empty humi ready!


What you're not providing the cooler with it LOL LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll throw in a Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Some nice stuff going on here. Thanks for all the prizes. Its looking like we will have some great stuff for the rally in a couple weeks!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My prizes so far. I have boxed and shipping to Matt.

Cigar Bomb









Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre I think nice anyway.









Blazer Torch Lighter









Blazer Torch Lighter yes I have two 









Vector triple flame torch









Left over unit patches pretty cool to me anyway.









Three set led Flashlights


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 will be donating a mobile Wireless mouse for use with a netbook, I will probably just grab it from him at a herf and handle shipping on it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@smelis those Xikar soft flames are awesome, mine is going to need to be sent back though shortly....it's on it's last leg LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll throw in a pipe starter kit as a prize! Will include a refurbished estate pipe (by me), czech tool, and a generous sampler of baccy!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill be shipping mine out monday..... to bigsarge for safe keeping...... need to find some guitar polish or similar to really shine the outside


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I'll throw in a pipe starter kit as a prize! Will include a refurbished estate pipe (by me), czech tool, and a generous sampler of baccy!


"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

Thanks Aaron. I'm sure the pipers will love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> Thanks Aaron. I'm sure the pipers will love it!


Aw, thanks for the intended bump! 

I was actually hoping the prize would go to a cigar smoker who hasn't tried pipes yet. So many are "playing for both teams" these days, I was hoping to add another to the count


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> Thanks Aaron. I'm sure the pipers will love it!


I got you covered Matt even though the troop support is suppose to be going to the troops not from them. :doh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> I got you covered Matt even though the troop support is suppose to be going to the troops not from them. :doh:


The generosity of Puff to our brothers downrange is humbling, so if I can show my appreciation by donating a prize, it's really the least I can do


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be supplying the following prize (and probably more later):

ARTURO FUENTE SAMPLER

AF Double Chateau Fuente Maduro 
AF Seleccion Privada No. 1 Maduro
AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown
AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
AF Hemingway Signature Maduro
Anejo #77 Shark
AF Chateau Fuente Belicoso Sun Grown
Anejo #46
Anejo #50
AF Cuban Corona
AF Hemingway WOAM
AF Hemingway SS Maduro

*Do you want me to send this to Ray now or just wait for the winner to be named and have me ship directly to the winner = your guys call.*


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but that's a great prize Shawn, good job!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> *Do you want me to send this to Ray now or just wait for the winner to be named and have me ship directly to the winner = your guys call.*


Daaammn. Some good stuff there. If you can send it to BigSarge that would be awesome (he is the shipping contact for East US). Thanks!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Daaammn. Some good stuff there. If you can send it to BigSarge that would be awesome (he is the shipping contact for East US). Thanks!!!


And you told me that in chat the other day = duh. I guess I'm just having an urge to send Ray something :dunno: ???


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> And you told me that in chat the other day = duh. I guess I'm just having an urge to send Ray something :dunno: ???


The urge to bomb him is kinda strong. The pink pony has that effect.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Bomb Ray? No way....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a package today from non other than the mad bomber Mr Shuckins. For prizes he sent (for all you guy slipping down the piper's cliff):

Heavy SOB. Says 600 g. 









and a 5er of some more pipe baccy:









If someone wants to ID them then that would be awesome because I'm completely retarded when if comes to pipes.

Edit: I've been informed that its pretty self explanitory and the names on the front are what they are. So, the 5er is:
G.L Pease Classic Collection (Blackpoint)
G.L. Pease Fog City Selection (Embarcadero)
G.L. Pease Original Mixtures (Haddo's Delight)
Cornell & Diehl Safe Harbor Flake
Cornell & Diehl Kajun Kake


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Shuckins also sent a box of Ron Stacy Signature Coronas:










Also, a box of the Ron Stacy Signature Edmundos!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!!

Here is the shipping information for Troop Prizes, please mail them to either one of the following addresses.

Eastern USA:
Pete Deros
PO Box 706
Ft Meade MD 20755

Western USA:
Matt Post
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877

*If for some reason you would like to mail them yourself at the end of the March Rally please PM me so we can discuss.*

We are trying to have everything in hand before the rally to make sure everything goes as smooth as possible.

Thank you all for your continued generosity to Puff and the Troops!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Would some of Kentucky's distilled products be appropriate? (I'm still kind of new at this).


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Would some of Kentucky's distilled products be appropriate? (I'm still kind of new at this).


:noidea:. I don't think we can but I'm not sure. Might wanna check with a Mod.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aaaaand, here is the last one from Shuckins. Its a wooden travel humidor from Sultan Cigars. Included are 3 Sultan Churchill cigars.










He was kind enough to autograph it and was able to somehow coerce Zilla to sign it too!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt... I'll be shipping my prizes to you after I get back from a long weekend at the inlaws. I'm gonna try and talk the wife into stopping at "a" or "some" B&Ms during trip so we'll see what I can come up with besides what I've already pledged!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I've put together a nice 6er of LE/LR Tatuaje sticks and some swag I will offer up as a prize package. Waiting for another shipment to arrive before I post a picture up, should be here Monday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are the best, thank you for everything


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Venturing out "on the economy" tomorrow, so will be looking to see what other goodies I can find for what little prize I have offered up. (sorry, but most of what I have here is what has recently blown up my mailbox. Majority of my fledgling stash is still being held hostage by the military postal system)

Thank you guys for carrying on this awesome program. 

Smelvis, you are the man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0001 8785 5562


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave: :bump2: :usa2:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this Dave! We've got some amazing prizes so far. I know there are a few more waiting at my PO box that I'll post pics of early in the week. Keep em coming boys and girls. The more prizes we get the better the rally will be in March. The generosity of puff is just astounding!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to ship mine to you on either Tuesday or Wednesday Big Sarge. Thanks to you an Matt for taking these in!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 is putting up a Tatuaje Old Man and the C as well.

I have it in hand and will be mailing a few things to the East Coast addy this week.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

WTG Dav0! That's a cool prize.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll throw in a Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er


In the mail tomorrow going to Pete...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Craig!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

My prize will be in the mail to Pete on this week's mail plane (leaves every Friday). DC will follow shortly


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, thanks again everybody!!

We are going to have a ton of great prizes!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Spreadsheet updated!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is my 2nd prize donation:










Unopened, sealed sampler box of Maria Mancini Robusto Largas (4 Maduros & 4 Naturals/Habano?). These are at least 2 years old.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0419 5438 76

bigsarge.....inbound


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I put together a PDR super sampler...
> 
> Obsidian Robusto
> Pinar Del Rio Cubano Especial Madura Toro
> ...


9405 5036 9930 0420 0405 62


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope it's not too late but I wanted to throw in a unsmoked Old England pipe. I need to clean it up as I bought it in a lot that had been sitting in a basement for 50 years or something haha. But should be able to do that within the next couple of days.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I've put together a nice 6er of LE/LR Tatuaje sticks and some swag I will offer up as a prize package. Waiting for another shipment to arrive before I post a picture up, should be here Monday.


Ok. Here is the prize pack I've put together for one lucky winner...

brand new Tatuaje ashtray and cutter

and of course some nice smokes to break them in with


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice guys! Thank you!

@Tyler you are fine, thanks for the prize donation 

Cmon folks just a few more days left before the RALLY!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Tyler, and Nephew nice prizes guy's


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get everything together and ready. Will be on its way to you tomorrow Pete.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

My prize is on the way to Pete, the DC should work on Monday when it hits the CONUS.

0310 2010 0000 0190 7570


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

:bump: boxing things up to ship to Matt. Not sure if I'll get to the Post Office today. Also have one more that is being shipped to me so once I get that I will ship it out as well!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Jonpauls PDR super sampler showed up today and I picked up a package from Smelvis yesterday too. So good looking stuff. Thanks again for all of the great prizes.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh and these little piggies showed up too. So.... some lucky Puffer will win a 5er of Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pigs. :smoke:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

kapathy said:


> cohiba travel humi plus 12 red dot robustos included
> 
> theres a teeny weeny scratch on the front but it was the last one the shop had.


Got this today from Kevin. Looks amazing in person! Thanks bro!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

my picture sucks and its needs a guitar polish or something similar to really shine. hope it helps bring in some cigars for tickets.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Sent out a Box late yesterday with a few prizes - left the DC in the car - also threw in a few simple cutters and cigars for the troops...sorry this is a little late but it should be there by 3/1.

Thanks for all who are working on this!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

on its way Pete

0310 0480 0000 1322 1016

DC will work once it hits the States.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump and might as well add another prize.

CAO La Traviata Cigars Amatista Jar & Fabuloso Collection


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has offered a prize so far! We still have a few more days so now is the time to step up if you've been thinking about it but haven't committed yet. I just updated our prize tracker and can say we have some amazing prizes for this rally! Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I am down and out with a cold/flu today so wasn't able to package and ship. I'll hopefully toss up some pics tonight and ship to you Monday Pete.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll kick in 2 CFCA Coffins from this year as prizes and send them out to Big Sarge on Monday.

Bill


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Candela Sampler










Illusione 88 Candela
Viaje 2011 WLP Candela
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Candela
LFD Double Claro

There is also a Cain sampler featuring:
Cain Habano
Cain Maduro
Cain F
Cain Daytona
Cain Habano Nub
Cain Maduro Nub
Cain F Nub
Cain F handrolled by Sam Leccia










Headed your way tomorrow Big Sarge (along with your Gurkha). Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rally is almost here folks! GET READY FOR FUN AND GAMES


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I'll kick in 2 CFCA Coffins from this year as prizes and send them out to Big Sarge on Monday.
> 
> Bill


DC# 0311 1660 0001 5933 8166 is for the Prize Donation
DC# 0311 1660 0001 5933 8159 is some Cigars for the Troops

All sent to Pete

Bill


----------

